# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  Rcupration donnes Sybase

## encarnado

Bonjour  tous,

Tout dabord je m'y connait trs peu en Base de donnes, je suis dans le monde de la supervision et j'ai un soucis avec un outils reposant sur SybaseIQ, je vous explique.

J'ai du mettre  jour ce produit chez un client (le produit est le SPI Performance de HP NNMi en version 10 si a vous parle) il s'agit d'un produit avec un COGNOS (BI Server) utilisant une base Sybase IQ. Avant la migration j'ai voulu faire un backup du produit mais tant donn que celui-ci avait des soucis je n'ai pas pu faire le backup et c'est l qu'arrive mon problme.

N'ayant pas pu faire de backup propre j'ai sauvegarder tout les rpertoires et fichiers de l'outils contenant les donnes (rapports de performance sur des metrics d'quipements rseaux). J'ai donc aussi rcupr les fichiers *.iq qui contiennent je pense les donnes de la base. Ma question est donc est-ce que par simple copier coller je peux rcupr ces donnes ou si a n'est pas comme a il y a-t-il un moyen  partir de l de les rcuprer?

Sans a j'aurais une perte d'1 an de donnes car le dernier backup ayant tait fait sur la machine date de dbut octobre 2014.

Merci de votre aide.

----------


## Fabien Celaia

bon ! un backup d'un an... vous pouvez commencer par virer votre dba  ::furieux:: 

Si la copie de tous les fichiers a t faite "base ferme", on peut prier et esprer qu'une rcupration soit possible.
Si la copie a t faite "base ouverte", il y a une  probabilit pour que votre base remonte en version corrompue...

----------

